# Dualit Espressivo poor flow problems AND Gaggia recommendation



## ocalld (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi all

I've had my Dualit Espessivo for 13 months.

It's been great until now.

I can't get a descent flow from the coffee basket.

I've de-scaled, cleaned. Checked all the holes are unblocked but now it's hit and miss on the water output; sometimes it just trickles out and the machine makes a funny noise.

I've tried grinding the coffee courser, very light tamp (just a tap to flatten the coffee) , but it still chokes.

You hear a funny noise from the pump when it's chocking; not sure if this noise/pump causes the choke or is simply generated when it chokes.

I've even tried a pod and that wasn't great.

Any idea what i can do to try and fix this????

If i do need to replace (i think dualit only have 12 months guarantee ) i've been looking at a gaggia.

*Gaggia Classic or Gaggia Carezza*?

I know the classic is good but what about Gaggia RI8525/08 Carezza manual Espresso.

Has anyone tried one? how does it compare to the classic?

Can you fit a non-pressurised basket?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The dualit is a pressurised basket machine, it won't make great espresso , I had one long time ago I am speaking from experience with this particular machine.

If you can return it , I suggest you do , and substitute it for a gaggia Classic and a GRINDER ! The gaggia carezza also suffers from a pressurised porta filter , moving to this would be a sideways step.. A Classic is the best entry level machine when run with a capable grinder , fresh coffee , and a non pressurised basket .


----------



## ocalld (Jan 28, 2013)

I've now got the dualit working.

i had to de-scale it again.

i ran a commercial descaler, the type that you buy in the supermarkets. I ran it through the machine 3 times. Made no difference.

another thread on here mentioned using a citric acid solution. You can buy citric acid from a "home brew shop" or eBay.

I mixed 1.5 tablespoon of citric acid to 1 Litre of water.

i ran this through the machine 3 times and it's now working fine.

cheers

dan


----------



## ocalld (Jan 28, 2013)

Just an update in case this helps another dualit owner or any other make with pressurised baskets.

i made 3 coffees and then the machine starting playing up again.

i emailed dualit and they recommended that I soak the filters (pressurised baskets ) in descaler.

i did this for 30 mins but still no good.

I put the baskets in an ultrasonic cleaner (jewelry cleaner) with a weak citric acid solution (1 part citric acid to 10 parts water) , cleaned them for an hour and it seems to have worked. 6 coffees later and all going well.

perhaps simply soaking the baskets in descaler for a longer time would have done it.

Don't forget that I had already cleaned the hole with dualit's pin so the blockage wasn't in the centre hole, it must have been in between the two layers of the baskets.

Happily sipping coffee now.

cheers

dan


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just as a matter of interest to you, I'm thinking about selling my Classic, which is basically fully modded.


----------



## ocalld (Jan 28, 2013)

Update on the Dualit. The 2 shot pressurised basket failed. Cannot unblock it. I gave up on the Dualit and bought a classic from Amazon. Much better machine!!! The Dualit was never that good at producing coffee with the unpressurised baskets. Have to admit if you use the pressurised baskets for the fake crema, Dualit's work better than Gaggia's but that's probably why they fail so often and you have to use papers, i guess the holes and the gap between the skins are finer on the Dualit. The coffee temperature from the Gaggia is much hottter and it produces more steam. Much easier to use the non-pressurised baskets. Very glad I upgraded.


----------

